# Sacred2 Addon - Ice & Blood Patch 2.65



## Joogie (9. November 2009)

Vor ca. 2 Stunden gingen die Spieleserver von Sacred 2 Ice & Blood wieder online

 Die Hardcore community ist entsetzt:

 Betritt ein Spieler ein Multiusergame geht das Chatfenster auf und der Cursor springt in die Textzeile

 ist man also gerade am Kämpfen und sollte einen Heiltrank zu sich nehmen (Spacetaste) ist man ja in dem Texteingabemodus und trinkt nicht sonder erhält ein Leerzeichen ... sehr sinnvoll

 tippt ein Spieler in einem Multiusergame eine Message das Gleiche

 spielt man alleine und wird angewispert passiert das Gleiche

 dies führt devinitiv zum Tod jedes HC-Chars - das Addon ist somit unspielbar!

 jedenfalls rate ich dringend vom Kauf der Goldedition für HC-Gamer ab, bis Klarheit herrscht, ob dieser meiner Meinung nach haaresträubende "Bockmist" schnell behoben wird oder nicht ...


----------



## Joogie (10. November 2009)

es war ein riesen aufstand der hc spieler in dem sacred2 hc forum und siehe da der fehler wurde in nicht ganz 24 stunden behoben ... 

 schade zu früh gefreut: fehler ist doch noch vorhanden ...


----------



## Captain-Cabac (11. November 2009)

Hallo,

 kann ich bestätigen. 
 Das was mit diesen Patch abgeliefert wurde macht den Multiplayer-Parts zur Nervensache.
 Es treten auch neue Fehler auf.
 Viele Spieler haben sich die Zeit genommen und haben detallierte Bugs-Report geschrieben, teilweise sogar mit genauer Anleitung wo der Fehler ist und wie er bereinigt werden kann.

 Das alles scheint Koch-Media bzw. Deep Silver nicht zu interiesieren.

 Im Offiziellen Sacred 2 Forum werden die Spieler einfach mit ihren Problemen alleine gelassen.
 Hilfe bekommen sie nur von anderen Spielern oder auch von den Mods.

 Für Käufer die jetzt das Spiel kaufen und nicht ins Forum schauen ist das Spiel in manchen Bereiche nicht mehr Spielbar.
 Beispiel: Quest werden nicht richtig angezeigt.

 Gruß
 Cabac


----------



## elhefe1290 (11. November 2009)

Anderes Beispiel:
   Es existieren Teile von Minisets im Content, die nicht droppen können. Dem User wird Inhalt vorenthalten, für den er gezahlt hat. Dies hat auch nichts damit zu tun, dass die Teile imbalanced sind, sondern es zeigt einfach die Unverschämtheit und Unzulänglichkeit des Publishers Deep Silver...


----------



## Vanylla (11. November 2009)

Hallo!

  Genau, diesen verhängnisvollen Fehler mit dem Chatfenster kann ich bestätigen.

  Wir, die gesamte Sacred2 Community, haben uns diesen neuen Patch für das Add-On, der eigentlich durchaus sehr dringend nötig war, sehr gewünscht. Wir wussten vorher schon, es wird nur einen für das Add-on geben. Umso wichtiger wäre gewesen, dass die gröbsten Fehler mit diesem einen Patch beseitigt werden.
  Aber stattdessen kamen nur noch viel mehr Fehler hinzu! Und nun ist das Spiel, für die Spieler, die das Spiel mit Add-On spielen, praktisch unspielbar. Und für so etwas haben wir alle Geld bezahlt.
  Es zeigt mal wieder, dass an allen Ecken und Enden gespart wird, oder "werden muss". Mit dem Add-On sollte nur noch mal Geld in die Kasse gespült werden. Und wir Kunden sind diejenigen, die darunter zu leiden haben. Und wenn wir mit dem jetzigen Zustand abgespeist werden sollen, und kein Hotfix mehr kommt, dann ist das eine bodenlose Frechheit von Deep Silver! 

 Lieben Gruß,
 Vanylla


----------



## chrisi-1960 (11. November 2009)

leider muss auch ich sagen, dass wir spieler von DS und KochMedia jämmerlich im stich gelassen werden.

 der neue patch hat das multigame unmöglich gemacht, selbst der ansatz ein spiel zu betreten, kann schon der tod eines HC-spielers sein.

 leider kommt keine meldung bzw stellungnahme von DS/KM. man wird beim versuch, ein problem zu posten im offiziellen sacred forum ins Archiv verschoben von den mods, die wohl auch so wie wir gamer im regen stehen.

 dieser zustand ist unhaltbar, sodass man wirklich ernsthaft am überlegen ist, ob man dieses spiel nicht einfach boykotieren sollte.

 LG Chrisi


----------



## Kleener (11. November 2009)

Ich muss alles bisher hier geschriebene bestätigen!
 Es ist wirklich zum heulen, was DS/KM mit der Sacred Gemeinde gemacht hat!
 Ich kann es einfach nicht nachvollziehen, was DS/KM sich damit gedacht hat. Der letzte Patch hat leider kein Problem gelöst, sondern weitere eingebaut. Meiner Meinung nach ist doch ein Patch dazu da, ein Spiel fehlerfreier zu machen. Dies war aber leider nicht der Fall. Mit dem Patch für das AddOn Ice & Blood ist das Spiel praktisch unspielbar. 

 Ich kann jedem der vor hatte sich das Game zukaufen, derzeit nur davon abraten dies zutun. 

 Ich finde es schade, das DS/KM ein so geniales Game einfach kaputt macht. 

 Gruß Kleener


----------



## ubay61 (11. November 2009)

Also ich spiele Sacred2 seit Release, zuerst offline dann SC und seit ca. 3 Monaten HC (ich habe mich da an der Stabilität angepasst).
  Es ging ja immer irgendwie aufwärts - das war zumindest mein Eindruck, daher auch die Anpassung meiner Spielweise.
  Was sich jedoch der Herausgeber des letzten Patches bei der Herausgabe desjenigen gedacht hat, ist für mich unbegreiflich.
  Um die Qualität des Patches und meine in diesem Zusammenhang persönliche Einschätzung für eine gewisse Fürsorgepflicht  seitens des Herausgebers(Sender) mit Fixpunkten des fortlaufenden Lebensalters (ohne Gewähr auf Vollständigkeit) und des jeweils zugehörigen Ergebnisses (Empfänger) zu beschreiben:

  - Vorschule: Es wird gegessen, was auf den Tisch kommt
  - Schule: Setzen,sechs
  - Abitur: Probiers mal in einem anderen Bundesland, da wird dir geholfen
  - erste Arbeitsstelle: Hey, haste schon wieder vergessen, mir meine Brotzeit zu holen?
  - Mittelalter: Schon wieder was neues; wird schon passen
  - Rente: Na was besseres kommt doch sowieso nicht mehr, vielen Dank für den kleinen (aber feinen) Rückschritt

  Aber an die Jungdynamiker/Entscheider/Rechteinhaber von Sacred2:
  So kompliziert hättet ihr es doch gar nicht machen müssen; eine einfache Aussage wie z.B.:
  Ihr interessiert uns nicht, gebt uns noch ein bischen Kohle, und als Gegenleistung stampfen wir Sacred 2 ein.
  Das hätten wir auch mit einer solchen einfachen und direkten Aussage verstanden.
  Dann wären wir auch zufrieden,ruhig und selig und würden euch weiterhin auf den Weg nach Sacred 3 wohlwollend begleiten.

  Ganz liebe Grüsse
  Uwe


----------



## sacred2zocker (11. November 2009)

Kleener schrieb:


> Ich kann es einfach nicht nachvollziehen, was DS/KM sich damit gedacht hat. Der letzte Patch hat leider kein Problem gelöst, sondern weitere eingebaut. Meiner Meinung nach ist doch ein Patch dazu da, ein Spiel fehlerfreier zu machen. Dies war aber leider nicht der Fall. Mit dem Patch für das AddOn Ice & Blood ist das Spiel praktisch unspielbar.


 Zumindest trifft das für den MP-Part des Spieles zu. Ich bin auch seit Release des Spiels, das man in der finalen Version 2.43 als fertig bezeichnen konnte, dabei; seit einem halben Jahr in der Online-HC-Familie. Dass das AddOn bei Erscheinen unfertig und fehlerhaft sein würde hatte ich eigentlich schon erwartet. Was soll ich sagen...mein Erwartung wurde erfüllt.

 Die gesamte Community hat daraufhin in mühevoller Kleinarbeit die größeren und kleineren Bugs zusammengetragen, da zu erwarten war, dass es nur noch einen Patch geben würde. Als dieser dann erschien, war ich maßlos entsetzt. Es waren ein paar Nichtigkeiten repariert worden, an deren Stelle neue, gravierendere Fehler traten.

 Das aus meiner Sicht Schlimmste ist hierbei die schon angesprochene, zerstörte Chat-Funktion. Diese kann in der Tat den sofortigen Tod des Charakters zur Folge haben. Im Hardcore-Modus ein absolutes "No go". Schaut man sich im Augenblick auf den Servern um, wimmelt es von passwortgeschützten Spielen mit nur einem Spieler drauf. Soll *so* ein Multiplayer -Spiel aussehen? Da kann man auch gleich im Singleplayer bleiben.

 Die Reaktionen von Deepsilver/Koch Media? Genau...keine. Kein offizielles Statement. Stattdessen dürfen sich die Moderatoren im offiziellen Forum den Wind um die Ohren blasen lassen.

 So leid es mir tut, ich habe den Eindruck, als sollte hier noch einmal auf die Schnelle mit dem AddOn Geld generiert werden, ohne einen anständigen Support zu leisten.
 Moralisch höchst fragwürdig sowas.

 Jm2c


----------



## chrisi-1960 (12. November 2009)

muss ganz ehrlich sagen,deine beiträge im forum waren nich immer so dolle wie hier, ganz ehrlich mal ein   an sarcred2zocker


----------



## Vanylla (12. November 2009)

Ja, von mir auch einen Daumen hoch an *diesen *Sacred2Zocker!


----------



## sacred2zocker (12. November 2009)

Nachtrag:

 Offensichtlich ist eine "Sacred 2 Gold"-Version vorgesehen.

 Wurde deshalb der Patch so überhastet auf den Markt geworfen?

 Um noch schneller noch mehr Euros zu bekommen?

 Ohne nachfolgenden Support?


----------



## The-Mummy (12. November 2009)

Ich kann nichts anderes tun, als all denjenigen, die hier die Situation schon geschildert haben, zuzustimmen!  

 Der Mehrspieler-Teil von Sacred 2 I&B ist für mein Dafürhalten unbrauchbar geworden. Zum Teil wagt man schon nicht mehr, laufende Spiele (die, welche nicht mit Passwort geschütztsind) zu betreten, um andere Mitspieler nicht zu gefährden. Der voher so nette Chat mit den Mitspielern? Vergangenheit. Man hat einen Gegenstand gefunden, der einem anderen Spieler nützlich sein könnte? Kein Anflüstern mehr. Einige Spieler nutzen die Möglichkeiten eines Teamspeak, aber das behebt das Problem nicht im Kern.
 Ich bin persönlich kurz davor das Handtuch zu werfen.


----------



## Taliesin81 (12. November 2009)

ich kann mich auch nur noch den anderen anschließen, es ist nur etwas traurig das Beste spiel der letzten zwei jahre durch den aufkauf so untergehn zu lassen. Hc kann man nicht mehr spielen items werden vorendhalten und soweiter schade nur das ich einer von dennen bin der auch noch das spiel gleich zum erscheinen in der collectors und das addon auch gleich zum erscheinen kaufen musste, inzwischen bereuhe ich es extrem und da wundert sich die game industrie über raubkopiererei wenn die die spiele so dermassen verschandeln.


----------



## Arborion (12. November 2009)

chrisi-1960 schrieb:


> leider muss auch ich sagen, dass wir spieler von DS und KochMedia jämmerlich im stich gelassen werden.
> 
> der neue patch hat das multigame unmöglich gemacht, selbst der ansatz ein spiel zu betreten, kann schon der tod eines HC-spielers sein.
> 
> ...


   Muss diese Diskussion jetzt hier auch noch weitergehn? Ich glaube wir haben mit Posts, PNs und dem TS Gespräch hinlänglich erklärt warum wir Mods Beiträge bearbeiten. Wenn du hier behauptest, wir würden Posts löschen, weil ihr Kritik äußert ist das nur eine Viertelwahrheit und grenzt für mich in dieser Formulierung an Rufschädigung! Alles was ich dazu noch zu sagen habe: Der Ton macht die Musik!
 Kritik wird bei uns immer gerne gesehen sein, vielmehr ist sie sogar erwünscht. Wer was zu sagen hat kann gerne vorbeischauen. Aber lest vorher die Forenregeln 

 MFG Arborion, ehrenamtlicher Moderator bei forum.sacred-game.com


----------



## Joogie (12. November 2009)

ich denke, jeder der sich in foren aufhält, weiss welche funktion ein moderator oder administrator des forums hat, nämlich zu moderieren und ggf. in die debatten, bei ausufernden wortgefechten einzugreifen, zu schlichten und wenn es sein muss auch zu verwarnen.

 neu ist mir jedoch, dass sich moderatoren aktiv beiteiligen und versuchen ihre eigene persönliche meinung durchsetzten und dadurch die forumsuser provozieren.
 jede äußerung eines moderators ist doch als offizielles statement zu betrachten oder etwa nicht?
 die heftigen debatten, die am montag und dienstag in dem "offiziellen sacred2 forum" geführt wurden sind einzig und alleine von eingigen der anwesenden moderatoren verursacht worden.

 so ziemlich alle user des forums sind einer meinung über das addon und dessen neuesten patch sowie dem support von koch media und deep silver.

 jedenfalls kamen die moderatoren, welche sich aktiv an den disskussionen beteiligt haben, mit der durch sie selbst verursachten situation nicht mehr zu recht.
 es wurden themen einfach geschlossen und ins archiv verschoben, wahllos und kopflos beiträge gelöscht oder aus dem zusammenhang gerissen und in ein anderes thema verschoben. durch diese unüberlegten handlungen der moderatoren, welche zwischenzeitlich mit ihren äußerungen sich gegen die gesamte "hc-community" wandten, kam es zu eskakation der situation.
 wie alle, die anwesend waren, wissen, habe ich eine verwarnung erhalten.
 hier ist sie, da die veröffentlichung in dem sacred2 forum ja sofort wieder gelöscht wurde.

 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Hallo Joogie,

 du hast im Forum "Sacred" - und "Sacred 2 - Fallen Angel" Forum! einen Regelverstoß begangen und somit eine Verwarnung erhalten.

 Grund: Drohnung und allgemeines Verhalten
 --------------
 Ich hatte gehofft es geht ohne, aber du bettelst ja gerade zu darum.

 Wir haben über halbgare Sammelklagen hinweggesehen und derlei anderer Umtriebe, kein Problem. Ich hab auch kein Problem damit, dass ihr euch aufregt, das verstehe ich durchaus. Aber a) hat hier schon immer der Ton die Musik gemacht und b) ist irgendwo auch mal Schluss.

 Ja, Tornados Entscheidungen mögen euch nicht geschmeckt haben, und ja, man hätte auch anders dabei vorgehen können. Es bleibt Konjunktiv.
 Es ist dir weiterhin gestattet deine Kritik DS gegenüber vorzubringen, denn anders als bei einigen angenommen sind wir keineswegs Marionetten von DS oder dergleichen. Im Gegenteil, wir sind Teil der Community.
 Deine (oder sollte ich sagen eure?) Fehde mit Tornado ist dazu geeignet einen noch größeren Keil in dieses Forum zu treiben. Und diesen Schuh lasse ich mir nicht anziehen.

Du drohst mit einem großen Krieg? Dann wundere dich nicht, wenn entsprechend geantwortet wird. Wir Mods sind alles andere als gewillt hier einfach das Licht auszumachen, weil irgendein dahergelaufener meint einen Dreck hier anzuzetteln, der noch mehr Unruhe bringt, als eh schon ist. Wenn du also weitermachen willst und DS noch mehr Gründe liefern möchtest einfach den Hahn zuzudrehen ... nur weiter so. Aber sei dir sicher, dass auch dein Zutun dabei dann nicht vergessen wird.

 Beruhige dich, mach einen Tag Pause vom Forum und dann komm gefasst wieder. Das hilft und ist tatsächlich ein gut gemeinter Rat. In deiner momentanen Gemütslage schadest du nur dir selbst, der HC Gemeinde und der gesamten Community an sich.

 MfG birne
 --------------

 Diese Verwarnung ist 5 Punkte wert und kann einen zeitweise beschränkten Zugriff auf das Forum zur Folge haben.

 Sollte der Regelverstoß grober Art gewesen sein, ist die Beschränkung des Zugriffs dauerhaft.

 Original Beitrag:
http://forum.sacred-game.com/showthread.php?p=904592 


 Zitat:


 -----
 @ birne

 aus dem kleinkrieg hier kann auch ein grosser werden und der würde richtig schaden anrichten ...

 es war alles wieder einigermassen i.o. und ruhig bis tornado on kam und sich dann für einen mod nicht korrekt in die 2 threads eingemischt hat
 antworten löscht oder verschiebt so, dass diese zusammenhangslos rumstehen und niemand mehr durchblickt

 und ob dies hier off topic ist ... ist mir jetzt gerade mal auch _beep_ egal 
 -----

 Mit freundlichen Grüßen

 "Sacred" - und "Sacred 2 - Fallen Angel" Forum!

 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 vor meinem in der verwarnung verwendeten zitat wurde das wort "krieg" von dem moderator selbst verwendet.
 sein eigener vorangegangener post ist logischerweise gelöscht.
 meine äußerung "aus dem kleinkrieg hier kann auch ein grosser werden und der würde richtig schaden anrichten ..." ist eine feststellung aber keine drohung.

 ich habe die mir in der verwarnung als sehr bedenklich erscheinende passage rot markiert.
 für alle die es nicht wissen "tornado" ist ein moderator des forums und er war es der threads wahllos schloss, verschob und dann auch noch seine eigenen provozierenden posts wieder gelöscht hat.

 aus solchen wortgefechten resultieren ab und an persönliche beleidigungen meistens jedoch unter den forumsusern. im falle eines rechtstreites wegen drohung/versuchter nötigung/beleidigung usw. sind doch die texte die geschrieben wurden beweismittel. ist es dann nicht beweismittelvernichtung wenn ein mod posts einfach komplett löscht?

 am montag habe ich eine pn an einen anwesenden administrator versand und um kontaktaufnahme gebeten
 keine antwort ... wa soll ich den davon halten?

 den verantwortlichen km/ds scheint nicht klar zu sein, dass die forumsmitglieder schon ihre kunden sind und potentielle kundschaft für sacred3 darstellen

 es scheint auch so, dass weder ein hotfix noch ein weiterer patch geplant sind, also defakto der support für sacred2 und das addon eingestellt ist und das aus des forums auch bevorsteht.

 aber noch schnell eine gold edition auf den markt werfen ...

 da das addon ice&blood aus meiner sicht den entwicklungsstand einer "early beta version" hat, liegt die befürchtung da doch schon recht nahe, dass der kauf dieser spielesoftware den käufer auf den status eines zahlenden betatesters degradiert. so komme ich mir jedenfalls vor.

 ein online multiuser game ohne support ohne forum ohne ladder - was soll das denn sein?
 vielleicht ist dies aber ja auch nur der versuch auszutesten wie weit man mit uns gamern gehen kann?
 wir gamer sind aber nicht wirklich blöde, denn wir finden die fehler im spiel und auch im verhalten der verantwortlichen.

 gruz joogie


----------



## Vilnix (12. November 2009)

Hi @ll,

  auch ich bin ein Sacred spieler seit der ersten Stunde. Alle kaufbareb Versionen von Sacred seit erscheinen nenn ich mein eigen.
  Es gab immer wieder mal ecken an denen sich mit Ascaron/Studio2 gerieben hat.
  Eines kann ich jedoch behaupten, immer wurde die Community angehört und wir wurden nicht wie Luft behandelt.

  Was jedoch gerade seitens DS/KM abgeht widerspricht allem was man unter Kundenbindung, Betreuung eigentlich erwartet und kennt.

  1. Es werden keine Versprechen seitens DS eingehalten (geäussert durch den offiziellen CM im Sacred-Forum)
  2. Keinerlei Betreuung und beantwortung der Fragen/Vorschläge von Usern/Käufern durch den CM

  Daraus ergeben sich alle anderen Punkte die ich hier nun nicht aufzählen will.
  Alles ist im Sacred-Forum nachlesbar (wenn Neueinsteigern sich überhaupt noch der Sinn ergibt nachdem ein wildes hin- und hergeschobe von Inhalten durchgeführt wurde).

  Um mal einen groben Überblick zu erhaschen empfehle ich jedem sich

  in der Kategorie: Sacred 2 - Die Welt Ancaria
 im Bereich:  *Feedback
  den Thread:  "Feedbackthread Communityarbeit** "
*
  durchzulesen.
  Dieser hieß zu Beginn jedoch *"Werden wir von DS Ver******"* wurde durch die Mods in *"Werden wir von DS vereimert"* und dann in *"Feedback Communityarbeit"* umbenannt. Der Sinn und Zweck sei mal dahingestellt.

  Der ganze Unmut wird dort übrigens auch mit Zitaten und Verweisen dargelegt, so das man einen guten Überblick über die derzeitige Situation erhält.

  Ich persönlich würde mir mit dem derzeitigen Wissen NIEMALS Sacred2 + Addon kaufen.
  Da ja leider niemand von DS mit uns öffentlich Kommunizieren will, mussten wir aus der Community den Weg in die Öffenntlichkeit einer Namhaften Gamerzeitschrift gehen.
  Es wird sicherlich niemand von DS/KM oder den Mods erfreut sein, doch wenn man anders nicht gewillt ist sich unserer anzunehmen bleibt nur dieser weg. Wir haben ja schliesslich Meinungsfreiheit und leben in einer Demokratie.

  Dieser sogenannte Patch 2.65.1.0 ist ein grosser Witz, da sich mehr Fehler eingeschlichen haben als angeblich gefixed wurde. Mir persönlich ergibt sich dadurch nur ein Ziel das verfolgt wird.
  Eben noch schnell Geld mit der Gold Edition machen und dann alles ausklingen lassen.
  Das ist aber meine persönliche Meinung, jeder soll sich da selber einen Blick verschaffen.

  Ich appelliere nur an die Redakteure von PCGames, bitte sprecht Ihr doch mal bei DS vor und fragt nach wieso die Käufer von Sacred2 + Addon so im Regen stehengelassen werden.   

  In diesem Sinne....

  einen schönen Gruss  Vilnix 



*Edit:*

 Antwort auf die Antwort von Ratgeber:
 Ich habe in dem Thread ganz klar darauf geantwortet wie es gemeint war, lese bitte selber nach. Ich habe niemals in irgendwelcher Art und Weise Fäkalausdrücke oder dergleichen  geschrieben oder angedeutet.
 Wenn Du oder jemand anderes dieses daraus deutet, dann habe nicht ich ein Problem damit.

 Zum Anpinnen:

 Mir bedeutet es nichts ob der Beitrag angepinnt wird oder nicht, das war und ist nie mein Ziel gewesen. Daher habe ich dem auch nicht Rechnung getragen, es war und ist für mich nicht wichtig.


----------



## Ratgeber (12. November 2009)

Anderer Nick, trotzdem ist der Avatar der richtige => birne.


  Also Joogie, der Reihe nach ... 

  Auch wenn es dir neu ist, sogar Moderatoren sind Menschen und haben eigene Meinungen. Mag sein, dass es deinem Verständnis widerspricht, aber wir bei uns im Forum dürfen diese sogar frei äußern. Ob sie manchen nun gefallen oder nicht. Das haben Diskussionen eben so an sich, dass es verschiedene Meinunge gibt.
  Den schwarzen Peter jetzt uns zuzuschieben und zu behaupten, dass nur wir Mods die User provoziert hätten, ist völlig haltlos. Schau dir doch noch mal an, was die User - eingeschlossen dich selbst - so alles vom Stapel gelassen haben.
  Wir haben des weiteren auch oft genug betont, dass wir den Job ehrenamtlich machen. Ehrenamtlich bedeutet, dass keiner von uns dafür von DS Geld bekommt. Das bedeutet aber auch, dass unsere Meinungen und Postings in keiner Weise die offizielle Linie DS' vertreten es sei denn, wir schreiben es ausdrücklich dazu. (Wieder sind wir bei der eigenen Meinung und so ...)
  Ich kann dich nicht daran hindern auch weiterhin alle Verantwortung von dir zu weisen und eigentlich will ich das auch gar nicht. Ich bemühe mich hier nur darum, eine ausgewogene Sicht der Dinge darzustellen. Deine einseitige Schilderung reicht da aber bei Weitem nicht.
  Auch halte ich es für unnötig mit dir großartig über das Zurechtkommen mit der Situation zu diskutieren. Gegen Wände reden hat noch nie Sinn gemacht. Wer an dem Abend im forum war, wird sich ein eigenes Bild gemacht haben, der Rest hat in dem Sinne Pech gehabt, da eine Horde Spamposter es nach Absprache im TS mit einer gezielten Aktion gegen einen Moderator völlig unmöglich gemacht hat bei der Menge an Posts im Nachinein noch etwas nachzuvollziehen.

  Wir haben es schon oft gesagt und ich tu's hiermit nocheinmal: Es wurden keine Posts gelöscht sondern lediglich verschoben. Das geschah auch keineswegs kopflos. Es mag teilweise (im Falle der beiden Threads, über die du dich besonders gerne aufregst) eine vorschnelle Reaktion gewesen sein. Das geb ich gerne zu und auch intern herrscht darüber keineswegs Einigkeit. Aber wo wir alle einer Meinung sind, ist, dass eine Aktion wie die von euch danach lancierte hart an der Grenze ist wenn nicht darüber.

  Es sei dazu noch angemerkt, dass du hier etwas vermischt. Wir Mods sind - wie oben bereits geschrieben - nicht DS. Dein Argument, dass alle User des Forums der Meinung sind, der Patch sei Mist, stimmt zwar, vergisst aber, dass uns Mods das einschließt. Auch wir sind davon alles andere als begeistert. Das haben wir aber auch durchaus mehr als einmal geschrieben. Ich sehe also keinen Sinn darin, dass hier als Argument anzuführen. Der Streit entsponn sich doch auch nicht daran ...

  Bei uns im Forum wurde dein Post mit dem Inhalt der Verwarnung von mir gelöscht, da in den Forenregeln steht und schon immer bei uns Anwendung fand, dass über disziplinarische Maßnahmen nicht diskutiert wird. Und schon gar nicht öffentlich. Hier kann ichs nicht verhindern und dann ist es mir auch egal. Es trägt aber sicherlich nicht einer Beilegung des Streits bei, an der du aber ja anscheinend auch gar nicht interessiert bist. (Es sei denn du kriegst in allen Belangen Recht ... aber das wird nicht geschehen  ) 
  Du hast insofern Recht, dass ich in einem früheren Post "_Klein_krieg" als Wort benutzt habe. Das war aber auf die Privatfehde zwischen dir/euch und Tornado bezogen, was auch sehr deutlich war (die synonyme Verwendung von Kleinkrieg und Privatfehde). Deine Äußerung, dass daraus auch ein großer Krieg werden könne, ist daher schon eine andere Kategorie und in der hitzigen Situation von mir durchaus berechtigt (in meinen Augen) als Drohung aufgefasst worden. Wie man aus meiner PN aber auch heraus lesen kann (Titel zB) war das nicht der einzige Grund. Deine Idee eine Sammelklage anzustrengen hatte das Fass aufgemacht und deine restlichen Posts haben es immer weiter gefüllt. Die von mir angenommene Drohung war quasi der letzte Tropfen. Sich jetzt daran so aufzuhängen ist in meinen Augen etwas überdimensioniert.

  Zu der Sache mit den Beweismitteln weiß ich derzeit noch nicht genau, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll. Ich kann jedenfalls noch einmal (zum was weiß ich wievielten) sagen, dass wir keine Posts unwiederbringlich gelöscht haben. Keine Angst also, falls du versuchen solltest, eine Klage anzustrengen. Allerdings wäre ich gerne dabei, für den Fall, dass ein Richter das überhaupt jemals zu Gesicht bekommt   

  doberlec, dem du die PN geschrieben hast, wusste gar nicht worum es geht, der muss sich nun ja auch erstmal zurecht finden bei uns. Eine derart hitzige Situation macht das sicherlich nicht leichter.
  Nebenbei sei gesagt, dass er eigentlich anderes zu tun hat, als sich direkt mit der Community auseinander zu setzen. Dafür wäre Pixel der richtige Ansprechpartner.

  Deine Spekulationen was die Community angeht zeigen mir zwar, dass es dich nicht kalt lässt, was passiert - das ist positiv! - aber sie zeigen auch, dass ohne interne Einsicht derzeit kein richtiges Bild möglich ist. Ich weiß, dass ich damit mal wieder viel verlange, aber ich habs auch bei uns schon geschrieben: Wir arbeiten intern mit DS an einer Lösung für das derzeitige Problem in der Community. Dabei steht die Schließung des Forums auf beiden Seiten außer Frage.
  Es ist zwar richtig, dass die Ladder abgeschaltet wird und wohl auch, dass es von Seiten des Patchsupport düster aussieht, damit aber zu behaupten, das Forum würde abgeschaltet und der gänzliche Support wird eingestellt, ist eine haltlose Behauptung und schlicht falsch.

  Dass Gamer nicht doof sind, wird von keiner Seite bezweifelt. Auch dass Fehler gemacht wurden bestreitet keiner. Und ich bin mir auch sicher, dass diese Fehler (sowohl im spiel als auch in der Community Arbeit) aufgedeckt werden/worden sind. Keine Frage. Das gibt aber noch keinem das Recht Töne anzuschlagen, für die jeder im wahren Leben wohl meistens einen Satz heiße Ohren bekommen hätte.

  MfG birne


 edit @ vilnix:
 Ich habe den Thread das erste Mal umbenannt, da auch angedeutete Fäkalausdrücke bei uns im Forum laut Regeln nicht erwünscht sind. Das zweite mal gestern geschah aufgrund einer Aufräumaktion im Patchthread und der damit verbundenen Verschiebung der nicht zum Patch gehörenden Posts in den alten Thread. Da dieser aber nun eben nicht mehr nur um DS und ihre Arbeit ging sondern um Communityarbeit generell wurde er dementsprechend umbenannt. Ds Ganze dient der Übersicht, damit man auch noch weiß, was wo steht und vor allem, dass es da steht wo es hingehört.
 Des Weiteren hast du vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich den Thread dann auch oben festgepinnt hab, damit er nicht in Vergessenheit gerät.


----------



## chrisi-1960 (12. November 2009)

Arborion schrieb:


> Muss diese Diskussion jetzt hier auch noch weitergehn? Ich glaube wir haben mit Posts, PNs und dem TS Gespräch hinlänglich erklärt warum wir Mods Beiträge bearbeiten. Wenn du hier behauptest, wir würden Posts löschen, weil ihr Kritik äußert ist das nur eine Viertelwahrheit und grenzt für mich in dieser Formulierung an Rufschädigung! Alles was ich dazu noch zu sagen habe: Der Ton macht die Musik!
> Kritik wird bei uns immer gerne gesehen sein, vielmehr ist sie sogar erwünscht. Wer was zu sagen hat kann gerne vorbeischauen. Aber lest vorher die Forenregeln
> 
> MFG Arborion, ehrenamtlicher Moderator bei forum.sacred-game.com


 Diese Diskussionen, die hier geführt werden, haben nichts mit Themen im Sacred2 Forum zu tun.

 Hier findet ein letzter Aufschrei der im Stich gelassenen Sacred2 Community statt, bevor das Spiel deinstalliert wird.
 Leider ist es Tatsache, dass Posts, egal welcher Art, auch mühevoll gesammelte Bug-Listen usw. im Sacred2 Forum völlig für die Katz sind, da sich DS/Koch-Media sowieso nicht dafür interessieren und keinen Support durchführen.

 Sacred 2 stirbt, es lebe Sacred 3, aber ohne mich!


----------



## Arborion (12. November 2009)

chrisi-1960 schrieb:


> Arborion schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Muss diese Diskussion jetzt hier auch noch weitergehn? Ich glaube wir haben mit Posts, PNs und dem TS Gespräch hinlänglich erklärt warum wir Mods Beiträge bearbeiten. Wenn du hier behauptest, wir würden Posts löschen, weil ihr Kritik äußert ist das nur eine Viertelwahrheit und grenzt für mich in dieser Formulierung an Rufschädigung! Alles was ich dazu noch zu sagen habe: Der Ton macht die Musik!
> ...


   Wieso lässt du dann diese Unterstellungen gegenüber unserem Community Team nicht einfach weg? Zumal sie, wie gesagt, völliger Schwachsinn sind. Aber vielleicht prickelt bei euch einfach die Stimmung zu sehr um Fakten und Regeln zu erkennen.


----------



## Joogie (12. November 2009)

da fällt mir auch noch etwas anderes ein:

 ist es eigentlich schon jemandem auch aufgefallen, dass mit installation des addons ice&blood die bezahlte und rechtmäßig lizensierte version fallen angel vollkommen überschrieben wird und somit vernichtet ist?

 also das ist mir bisher bei keinem spiel passiert ... ich denke mal um die version fallen angel doch noch nutzen zu können müsste man es nochmals installieren - aber dann geht der hickhack mit der freischaltung wieder los

 dies ist auch der redaktion von pc-games bekannt und ich konnte in kurzer zeit einen weg finden, um die version fallen angel zu retten - ganz einfach vorher den kompletten ordner sichern dann addon drauf und einfach eine verküpfung zu der sacred.exe in dem kopierten und logischerweise umbenannten ordner anlegen und schon hat man beide versionen

 nun zu dem patch 2.65.1

 die konfiguartion meiner festpaltten c: xp32 - d:spiele - e: xp64

 ich habe unter xp32 fallen angel auf d: installiert. das lief unter xp32 sowas von ruckelig, dass ich das spiel deinstalliert habe und unter xp64 erneut auf d: installiert habe. 
 als ich dann die notwendigen patches durchführen wollte, kam die meldung, dass das spiel nicht vorhanden sei. nach einiger probiererei konnte ich dann die patches unter xp32 ausführen, obwohl es dort deinstalliert ist. dies hat auf diese art mit allen weiteren patches bis 2.43 funktioniert. Erfog: flüssig spielbar - hurra !

 den patch 2.65.1 konnte ich aber weder unter xp32 noch unter xp64 ausführen

 da ich zur sicherheit backups von den versionen 2.43 und 2.64 habe
 alles wieder deinstalliert - fallen angel installiert - mit dem backup version 2.43 überschrieben
 ice & blood installiert und dann konnte ich unter xp64 den patch 2.65.1 ausführen
 als verrückter hc gamer habe ich 3 mal fallen angel und 2 mal das addon also kein problem mit den aktivierungscodes
 als ich dann mit der version 2.65.1 zum ersten mal online ging war ich jedoch überrascht, dass ich die erneute installation nicht aktivieren musste und sofort zugriff auf meine spielerkonten hatte.
 dies scheint aber gewollt zu sein, da im ladebildschrim die meldung "online activation disabled" gemeldet wird

 das ganze erscheint mir jedoch irgendwie sinnfrei zu sein und ich habe etwas weiter gedacht und eine pn an einen der administratoren des sacred forums geschrieben und um kontaktaufnahme gebeten

 leider keine antwort erhalten - ich habe mir dann erlaubt, eine 3te pn an den selben administrator zu schicken mit dem inhalt sinngemäß: da keine kontaktaufnahme erfolgt ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass keinerlei interesse an informationen besteht ...

 eigentlich wollte ich mich nur erkundigen, ob dies tatsächlich so gewollt ist

 gruz joogie


----------



## derpraktiker24 (12. November 2009)

Hab win 7 Ultimate 64 bit ^^

  läuft !
  das Kopierschutzfenster kommt ich wollte meinen code eingeben ...das fenster meinte is nicht richtig
  und ich brach die sache ab! 
  zack war ich im GAME !

  btw: bei der startschrift beim gamestart steht auch online activation DISABLED ! 

  ich sag nur lol xD


----------



## Joogie (12. November 2009)

die neueste horrormeldung

 ich denke mal das problem mit dem chatfenster dürfte doch auch bei den verantwortlichen angekommen sein

 jetzt kommt in der lobby so ca. alle 5 sekunden die release ankündigung für patch 2.65.1 der englischen version

 das ist recht nervtötend - jedoch viel schlimmer ist, dass diese meldung auch im spiel alle 5 sekunden im chatfenster erscheint

 also mir kommt da nur noch folgendes in den sinn: Gott vergib ihnen, denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun!

 gruz joogie


----------



## elhefe1290 (12. November 2009)

Jaaaaaa....das Problem ist laut Arborion nun sogar schon weiter geleitet.
  Ist ja der Hammer; das Problem am Problem ist, dass es die Verantwortlichen wahrscheinlich einen feuchten Dreck interessiert.
  Die HC-Spieler fliehen mittlerweile in Scharen, das ist doch echt zum KOTZEN!!!


----------



## derpraktiker24 (12. November 2009)

super patcherinnerung -.-* alle 5 sek huscht das chatfenster auf !
 omfg warum müssen unfähige leute befehlsgewalt über so wichtige "knöpfe" haben 

 ich bereue jeden cent das ich für DAS GAME ausgegeben hab .....


----------



## Slayer-Cube (12. November 2009)

kann alles, was meine vorredner schreiben (@ situation des spiels) nur in vollem umfang bestätigen ... 

  ich konnte mir bis jezt einfach nicht vorstellen, dass es eine spieleschmiede gibt, die eines ihrer produkte (auch, wenn sie es nur übernommen haben) bewußt kaputt macht. aber die ereignisse der jüngsten vergangenheit lassen letztlich nur noch diesen schluss zu. 

  und wie hier bereits erwähnt stellt offensichtlich eine einfache systeminfo für diese "profi-spieleschmiede" eine unlösbare aufgabe dar. im grunde kann man das nur noch als aktive sterbehilfe seitens DS an den chars (und dem spiel insgesamt) bezeichnen und hoffen , das sie keine datei mehr anfassen um sie zu "verbessern" ... traurig aber wahr


----------



## Niemand0 (12. November 2009)

Sauerei das Spiel jetzt engültig kaputtzupatchen ich hab noch nBisserl Hoffnung das sich doch noch was tut


----------



## LummelPummel (12. November 2009)

geht wieder....


----------



## Kleener (12. November 2009)

Die Hoffnung haben wir alle! Derzeit glaube ich aber nicht daran, weil DS/KM ja nicht einmal in der Lage auch nur ein kleines Statement abzugeben. Geschweige denn auch nur die größten Fehler zu behebn! Ich glaube die sind überfordert mit dem Ganzen!


----------



## Captain-Cabac (12. November 2009)

Hallo,

  viele Spieler haben sich die Mühe gemacht um alle Fehler genau zu posten, teilweise sogar mit den Hinweis in welcher Datei der Fehler ist und wie man den korrigieren kann.
  Aber das wurde alles nicht beachtet.
  Diese Spieler kommen sich natürlich jetzt ganz schön blöd vor.
  Für was hat man Zeit und Mühe in das Spiel gesteckt und jetzt ist es noch schlimmer.

  Beispiel: Waffen-Mini-Sets:
  Davon kann immer nur ein Teil droppen, der Rest von Set nicht.

  Für neue Spieler ist das Spiel jetzt in manchen Bereichen einfach unspielbar.
  Wenn man eine Quest annimmt, kann es passieren das man die Karte mit dem Char absuchen muß um zu wissen wie es weiter geht.
  Auch bei Aufgaben, wird der nächste Gegner/Item nicht angezeigt, man muß immer in das Logbuch und die Quest zu aktivieren.
  Bei manchen Quest geht nicht mal das noch.
 Zur Erklärung: Es wird nicht angezeigt wo die Quest weiter geht, wie soll da ein Spieler Quest erledigen bzw Spass am Spiel haben. 

  Ich könnte diese Liste noch weiter schreiben, aber ich glaube das reicht aus um zu sehen das KM/DS auf jeden Fall noch einen Patch bringen muß.

  Gruß
  Cabac


----------



## chrisi-1960 (12. November 2009)

ich wollte nur nochmal auf den Roman von birne aufmerksam machen, habt ihr alles genau gelesen?

 Zitat:  Wir arbeiten intern mit DS an einer Lösung für das derzeitige Problem in der Community. Dabei steht die Schließung des Forums auf beiden Seiten außer Frage.

 Also sind unsere Informationen durchaus richtig, das Forum wird zu gemacht. Dann können alle "elitären HC-ler" wie wir liebevoll im Sacred2 Forum genannt werden, davon ausgehen, dass der Rest unserer Informationen auch stimmt.

 LG Chrisi


----------



## R3v3N4n7 (12. November 2009)

tach

 ich wollt meine meinung auch mal kundtun, denn sacred2 an sich ist ein tolles spiel, nur konnte man es meiner
 meinung nach, nach dem patch als die drop chance für sets und legendäre items erhöht wurde kicken, denn
 ein solches spiel überlebt von einer guten com. diese bildet sich gerade durch das tauschen, verkaufen und kaufen 
 solcher sachen das war meine meinung zum spiel

 jetz zum patch...
 deinstalliert ice & blood und bleibt bei fallen angel, denn dass man stirbt nur weil das chat fenster aufplopt ist ein
 witz! warum? ganz einfach, ob jemand was lesen will was andere schreiben entscheidet man doch wohl selber
 oder täusch ich mich da jetz? lasst die finger von ice & blood!

 achja noch ein grund warum ihr die finger von dem spiel lassen sollt ist ganz einfach, DS bietet nen support den hab ich
 schonmal gesehen und zwar mit geschlossenen augen. die patchen das game "ein wenig" aber in die falsche 
 richtung, denn patches sind dazu da fehler zu entfernen, das dadurch ab und an mal ein paar neue bugs kommen ist
 auch klar nur aus einem spiel mit patches einen riesen bug zu machen ist mist. laut DS war der letzte patch auch 
 wirklich der letzte dazu nur ein WTF! auch noch public zu machen das man ein fehlerhaftes spiel nur noch einmal
 patcht und das dann auch noch so: ding! elfmeter treffer und versenkt 

 mfg R3v3N4n7 ilu all ^^


----------



## Ratgeber (12. November 2009)

chrisi-1960 schrieb:


> ich wollte nur nochmal auf den Roman von birne aufmerksam machen, habt ihr alles genau gelesen?
> 
> Zitat:  Wir arbeiten intern mit DS an einer Lösung für das derzeitige Problem in der Community. Dabei steht die Schließung des Forums auf beiden Seiten außer Frage.
> 
> ...


 Ich habs bei uns gefragt, ich tus hier auch nochmal, ohne große Hoffnung auf Antwort (das TS Gespräch war in der Hinsicht sehr aufschlussreich): Wie schafft man es, eine derart klare Aussage meinerseits, SO falsch zu verstehen? Jeder, der den Satz liest, ohne auf Teufel komm raus auf der Suche nach negativem zu sein, erkennt darin, dass es genau das Gegenteil von dem aussagt, was du hier von dir gibst.

 Also bitte ...


----------



## elhefe1290 (12. November 2009)

Du bist hier nicht im Sacred Forum! Ich würde also darum bitte, dass du in deinen Post eine weniger herablassende Art an den Tag legst, genau wie wir das auch tun.


----------



## Ratgeber (12. November 2009)

Ich poste hier wie drüben entsprechend der Situation. Man kann vernünftig mit mir reden und ich hab für vieles Verständnis. Aber bei so massivem Missverständnis muss eben auch mal ein klares Wort erlaubt sein.
 Ich poste nicht anders, nur weil ich Moderator bin. Ich verkneif mir vielleicht einige Formulierungen. Mehr aber auch nicht ...


----------



## Vjuchen (12. November 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

  ich muss etwas weiter ausholen um meinen Standpunkt zu beschreiben.. Als das AddOn kam, war durchaus klar, dass es nicht fertig sein würde, da Ascaron Insolvenz anmelden musste, aber Deep Silver dennoch zu einem festen Zeitpunkt das AddOn auf den Markt bringen wollte um Geld zu scheffeln (das weiß jeder und es entspricht auch den Tatsachen). Ich habs mir gekauft, meine Freunde und Bekannten auch, da wir das Spiel an sich, das Grundspiel, sehr lieb gewonnen haben, mit ihrer Liebe zum Detail, die die Ascaronis in das Spiel haben einfließen lassen. 

  Dies war alles kein Problem... die häufigen Server abstürze, die vielen Bugs, wie der sofort Tod in der Kristallregion, das nichtmehr Kampagne-spielen könnens, wenn man die "Bis das der Tod sie scheidet"-Quest abschließt im Blutwald.. alles kein Thema, man konnte diesen Problemen >bewusst< aus dem Weg gehen.
  Diejenigen die sich dann hingesetzt haben und jeden Bug der bis dato gefunden werden konnte, mühsam in Listen für Anca Finta angefertigt haben, die sich wirklich noch um die Community gekümmert hat, und uns das Gefühl gegeben hat, dass jemand da ist der uns zuhört, der sich unserer Sorgen annimt, müssen sich gut aufgehoben gefühlt haben bis zum Patch.. Als diese Liste dann weiter gegeben wurde an DS/KM, war die Hoffnung auf einen annehmbaren Patch sehr groß, das er nicht super sein würde, war auch klar, die ganze Community hat bange gewartet und es wurde auch bestätigt, dass ein >Team< zusammengestellt wurde, die diese Probleme angehen..

  Ich spreche wohl nicht nur für mich selbst, wenn ich sage, dass wirklich jeder - nicht nur unsre "Elitäre-HC-Gemeinde" - scharf die Luft eingezogen hat, als die Patch-Details veröffentlicht wurden und die NEUEN Bugs ersichtlich wurden.. Vorallem das Chatfenster das aufspringt wurde bei der HC-Gemeinde hoch angeprangert, verständlicherweise.

  Wütende Massen haben ihren Frust dann im S2 Forum ausgelassen und die Antwort darauf kam mit einem kleinen Hotfix, der das Problem scheinbar beheben soll. Na Pustekuchen! Nix ist geschehen und seitdem wird die Community im Regen stehen gelassen, sowohl User als auch Mods sind unwissend und plöken sich nurnoch gegenseitig an. Ich muss zugeben ich gehör auch nicht zu den ruhigen, aber ich bin seit Anfang an bei Sacred und Sacred2 dabei und finde es wirklich erschreckend, wie diese großartige Community so im Stich gelassen werden kann. Es kam nicht ein einziges Kommentar seitens DS/KM dazu, OBWOHL doberlec oder DeepSilver_Muc jeden Tag im Forum gesichtet werden.

  Ich kann nur nochmal einen Auszug von dem schreiben, was ich bereits im S2 Forum geschrieben habe:

  "[...] Sacred wird zerstört, jeder weiterer Patch zerstört das Herzblut, das alle Ascaronis in dieses Spiel gesteckt haben, und die jetzt mit ansehen müssen wie die Community und das wirklich gute Grundspiel mit Hilfeschreien untergeht.... Da nun auch Anca weg ist, zerreißt es auch das Forum [...]" 

  und das Forum ist die letzte Anlaufstelle der Community gewesen, da es nicht beachtet wird und mit kläglichen 2 alten Posts seitens DS abgespeist wurde, bleibt nur der Ausweg zu einer angesehenen Spielezeitschrift um unseren Unmut Publik zu machen.

  Ich rate jedem davon ab sich Sacred2 Fallen Angel, Ice & Blood oder sogar die zusammengefasste Gold-Edition zu kaufen, es ist im Multiplayer absolut unspielbar. Wenn kein weiterer Patch kommt *hüstel* kein weiterer >HILFREICHER< Patch, ist das Spiel sein Geld nicht wert. Und da von Anfang an klar war, dass von DS/KM nur ein einziger Patch für Ice & Blood rauskommen soll, welches dieser klägliche Patch war, denke ich dass DS/KM Sacred2 nun in die Tote Ecke stellt und es dort stillschweigend verrotten lässt. Ich frage mich wirklich wie sie das mit ihrem Gewissen vereinbaren...    

  Nunja lange Rede kurzer Sinn        Grüße von vjuchen


----------



## SirWinston (13. November 2009)

Auch ich spiele viel Sacred 2 und lese häufig im offiziellen Forum. Sicher steht um das Spiel nicht alles zum besten. Aber derzeit kann ich mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass ein relativ kleiner Kreis von Leuten, der sich für die Sacred 2 Comunity hält, in dieses Forum übersiedelt, um hier ein wenig gegen Deep Silver und Koch Media zu stänkern, weil sie im offiziellen Forum nicht die Zuwendung bekommen, die sie gern hätten.


----------



## Kleener (13. November 2009)

@ SirWinston
  Du scheinst immernoch nicht kapiert zu haben um was es geht!

  Wir stänkern nicht. Wir wollen wahr genommen werden! Dies ist ja im Offiziellen Sacred2 Forum leider nicht mehr der Fall  . Also suchen wir ein anderes Medium, um auf uns anfmerksam zu machen! Wir wollen definitiv nicht anderes, als ein funktionierendes Produkt.


----------



## Vilnix (13. November 2009)

@ SirWinston

 Das hat nichts mit Zuwendung zu tun sondern mit der Einhaltung dessen was Offiziell bekanntgegeben wurde.
 Gerne darfst Du die *Ironi an* massen an Postings *Ironi aus*  von Pixel (Dem offiziellen CM von DS) durchlesen und allen hier mitteilen was davon von DS eingehalten wurde.

 Es wäre nie und nimmer zu einem Aufschrei und somit eines öffentlichen Aufrufes hier bei PCGames gekommen wenn die Infopolitik etwas offener und die Zusammenarbeit mit der Community seitens DS wenigstens Versucht worden wäre.

 Wenn sich DS nicht einmal erbarmt sich im Sacred Forum seiner Community gegenüber zu melden, dann muss sich auch niemand wundern wenn der Tonfall immer härter wird. Denn anscheinend bemerkt und reagiert DS nur wenn man sich extrem lauthals beschwert.....und das dann auch noch auf der Deepsilver-Seite.

 Genau dieses Verhalten steht absolut NICHT im Einklang mit dem angekündigten Verhalten zu Beginn der Übernahme von DS bei uns im alten Ascaron-Forum.

 Also bitte erspar uns allen hier eine Verharmlosung der Situation, bzw. den Vorwurf des stänkerns aufgrund von einer gefühlten Vernachlässigung.

 Die Ursache warum das so ist wie es nun ist liegt doch bei DS.
 Es ist ja noch nichteinmal jetzt einer von DS bereit sich unseren Fragen zu stellen bzw. konstruktive Kritik anzuhören und mit uns in einen Dialog zu treten.

 Direkte Mails werden nicht beantwortet, auf öffentliche Aufrufe nicht reagiert usw.

 Also nenn uns bitte eine Möglichkeit wie sich unsere Community bei DS Gehör verschaffen kann und wir in einen Dialog einsteigen können.
 Dann wird sich auch etwas an der Situation ändern.

 Gruss Vilnix


----------



## Joogie (13. November 2009)

um den momentanen funktionsstand des addons, vielleicht für "kleinkinder und vorstandsvorsitzende" verständlicher 
 zu formulieren, möchte ich dies, mit dem versuch das addon in das scenario eines rennspieles zu transformieren, 
 beschreiben. anhand von 2 simplen beispielen hoffe ich, dass mir dies gelingt.
 das von vielen erworbene addon sind 2 neue rennstrecken. die einem zur verfügung stehen. die rennwagen hat man sich mühsam und mit viel zeitaufwand erarbeitet und bisher noch keinen unfall mit totalverlust selbst produziert.

 a.) man ist also auf den 2 neuen kursen unterwegs und erleidet, egal wie man fährt, ob langsam oder schnell, vorsichtig oder unvorsichtig, völlig unvorhersehbar den komplettverlust des wagens durch eine von einem attentäter geworfene bombe.
 ok einmal setzt man dann das nächste fahrzeug auf diesen erworbenen zusatzstrecken ein und es passiert wieder.
 wenn man dann keine weiteren fahrzeuge verlieren möchte, nimmt man eben auf diesen 2 kursen an keinem rennen
 mehr teil.

 b.) der im addon vorhandene bug runencap von 199 wurde mit dem besagten patch zwar verändert aber nicht beseitigt.
 dies in das rennscenario übertragen heisst: in fallen angel gab es keine drehzahlbegrenzung mit dem addon ist der 
 höchste gang nun auf 2.000 u/min begrenzt, obwohl man um erfolgreich zu sein so um die 20.000 u/min benötigt.
 allein diese 2 punkte wären das aus für das addon eines rennspieles wegen "no go".

 dann muss man sich doch fragen: eigentlich wollte ich mehr spielspass durch den kauf des addons und nicht
 mehr spielfrust - wozu habe ich mir das denn bitte gekauft?!

 über die seit dem addon beim erstellen eines passwort geschützten spieles (passwort wird von spieler festgelegt)
 häufig auftretenden meldung: falsches passwort
 sieht man mittlerweile schmunzelnd jedoch strinrunzelnd hinweg, weil dies einfach nur noch lächerlich ist.

 jedoch back to desktop mehrmals hintereinander beim einklinken in ein spiel, wo bei diesem vorgang mehrere minuten des wartens mit der bangen frage im hinterkopf "wird das noch was heute oder lande ich wieder auf dem desktop?" verbracht wird, ist wirklich nervtötend und m.e. nicht wirklich state of the art.

 bevor dieser "lacher-patch" wodurch die verärgerung der kunden ja entstanden ist, publiziert wurde, wurden von den 
 kunden für ds/km völlig kostenlos sämtliche erkannten bugs an captain cabac gemeldet.
 captain cabac hat auch alles gewissenhaft überprüft und nach überpüfung weitergeleitet. die erkenntnisse, die von der community zusammengetragen wurden, sind aber wie der patch ja zeigt, von den verantwortlichen in das "nirwana" umgeleitet worden. 

 die frage der community: wozu haben wir uns denn alle die mühe gemacht? ist durchaus berechtigt.
 der im sacred forum geäußerte unmut von vielen kunden landet ja leider auch im "nirwana"
 dieser umstand ist aber auch völlig logisch. man hat ja im hauseigenen forum sozusagen die "meute" unter einer 
 gewissen kontrolle und von der unzufreidenheit der kunden gelangt nicht allzuviel in die "breite" öffentlichkeit.

 aber es steht fest: für diejenigen die gerne hc-mp online spielen lohnt sich der kauf des addons wirklich nicht.
 es ist definitiv besser die version 2.43 zu spielen, da ist die welt ancarias noch als akzeptabel zu bezeichnen.

 gruz joogie


----------



## Captain-Cabac (13. November 2009)

SirWinston schrieb:


> Auch ich spiele viel Sacred 2 und lese häufig im offiziellen Forum. Sicher steht um das Spiel nicht alles zum besten. Aber derzeit kann ich mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass ein relativ kleiner Kreis von Leuten, der sich für die Sacred 2 Comunity hält, in dieses Forum übersiedelt, um hier ein wenig gegen Deep Silver und Koch Media zu stänkern, weil sie im offiziellen Forum nicht die Zuwendung bekommen, die sie gern hätten.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## R3v3N4n7 (13. November 2009)

Joogie schrieb:


> [...]
> die frage der community: wozu haben wir uns denn alle die mühe gemacht? ist durchaus berechtigt.
> *der im sacred forum geäußerte unmut von vielen kunden landet ja leider auch im "nirwana"
> dieser umstand ist aber auch völlig logisch. man hat ja im hauseigenen forum sozusagen die "meute" unter einer
> ...


 @ joogie 

 das kommt daher da die "kleinen helferlein", auch mods genannt, denken sie wären was besonderes. nur kennen sogut
 wie 80% all dieser mods nicht die reihenfolge der ränge in einem forum 

 1. admin
 2. member
 3. mods/super mods

 die mods sind dazu da ordnung zu halten, in dem sinne geclosed threads in ein archiv zu verlegen oder leute zu bitten jegweile kraftausdrücke zu unterlassen (foren regeln beachten).(punkt) dann kommt nur noch das mitteilen von
  nachrichten des herstellers an die com^^

 mfg R3v3N4n7 ilu all^^


----------



## Joogie (13. November 2009)

habe mir mal die mühe gemacht den bugreport den die community "erarbeitet" hat zu suchen hier ist er:


 Char:

 - Charakter Skin Farbe wird nur beim Drachenmagier korrekt und immer übernommen.

 - Schatten DM spricht in Charerstellung öfters Lichttext

 - DM spricht teilweise im Spiel gar nicht

 - Char schlägt bei gehaltener Maustaste in die Luft


 Kampfkünste:

 - Das Geschoss der KK 'Drachenschlag' kann von Hindernissen abprallen und so seine Flugbahn verändern. 

 - Drachenschlag im Combo mit Energiebrand geht nicht immer.

 - DM KK Wall

 - Windstoß wandert manchmal mit dem Char mit

 - Wirbelsturm

 - Versklavung (in Combos)

 - Attacke (nur Closed)

 - Eiseskälte (Anzeigefehler)

 - Combo mit zwei KK sind nicht mehr auf eine KK änderbar
 (geht wenn man die KK genau an ihren "KK-Platz" zurücklegt. War vorher weniger umständlich.)

 - Teleportieren ist langsamer geworden

 - Grafik "Wacher Verstand" auf Mount

 - Buff Darstellung teilweise defekt nach Teleport

 - Meteor der Hochelfe verteilt sich teilweise über den gesamten Bildschirm

 - Gedankenschlag verfehlt Ziele. 

 - When you go to one of those CA makers to create a DM rune, "Gust of wind" is listed as "Flurry" and "Tornado" is listed as "Whirlwind".
 muß noch im deutschen getestet werden.

 - Energiebrand Animation und Schaden teilweise nicht synchron.

 Quests:

 - Fehlerhafte Quests: "Bist du es wirklich?", "Feindbewegungen", "Jagdfieber I", "Traue keiner Statistik", "trauriger Simon", "Kleine Biester...", "Minensklaven", "Renik", Schmiedelehrlingsquest, "Große Bürde", "Goldene Gaben", "Feindbewegung", "Jagdfieber I+II", Kurios I-III"

 - Blutwald-Quest beeinträchtigt die Kampagne

 - Rechtschreibfehler in Quests

 - Götter Quests (Entweihte Götter (Forens))

 - graue Questkreise zum Mitarbeiterquest werden angezeigt obwohl Quest abgeschlossen bzw. noch gar nicht angenommen ist

 - Begleiter aus früheren Quests tauchen plötzlich wieder auf

 - Questzähler zählt doppelt

 - Springender Questpfeil im Blutwald bei jedem erledigten Gegner.

 - Quests müssen teilweise im Logbuch angeklickt werden um weiter zu springen

 - zufälliger kleiner Questkreis im freien Spiel, ohne Quest angefangen zu haben

 - Questkreise teilweise auf falschen Positionen


 NPC, EXP, etc.

 - (Berittene) Gegner platzen und geben keine XP

 - Skarabäen geben keine XP

 - Erfahrungspunkte (Kombinationen von +Exp auf Ausrüstung, über z.b. Vertrauten, Mentortrank, Statuen.)

 - Missmatch der Schadensanzeige bei "Letzte Gegner" und "in Fight" von Carnach, Harpyienkönigin und Irrlichtern

 - Unter Letzter Gegner wird bei Facetteleon ein Schaden von 0 angezeigt, er macht aber definitiv ein bissl mehr Schaden...

 - extreme Gegner Heilung (Kobolde, Goblins, Krinars (?)

 - Regeneration vom Minibossen (Blutklaue, Greif etc) zu hoch.

 - Treffer von Minibossen, obwohl schon außer Reichweite.

 - Mob Schaden Balance (Augen im Blutwald)

 - Schaden vom Springpflanzen und Firepflanzen. 

 - Lebene Gegner spielen Untot

 - Gegner nach Serverersteller / Serverhöchstem 

 - Freeze wenn Orks und Goblins ihren Buff casten

 - Ors bewegen sich länger Zeit nicht, nachdem der Spieler die Region betritt

 - Skarabäen haben nur Leben und Level, keinen Schaden, keine Def.

 - Torsten Meier NPC, Anca Adelina Finta NPC


 Items:

 - Runenlimit

 - "Gegnerstärke bei Todesstoss" wirkt nicht bei Zaubern

 - Schattenkrieger Mini-Set "Henkers Helfer"

 - Neue Seraphim-Schilde immer mit "grauer" Schrift

 - einige Bücher und Pergamente nicht einlesbar

 - Diaanjas Studienbuch kann auch von normalen Gegner gedroppt werden.

 - Heiltränke / nicht reagierende Space Taste

 - Heiltränke von vor dem Addon funktionieren nicht nach AddonInstallation


 Technik:

 - Das Win7 Problem

 - Einloggen ins ClosedNet mit Chars, die nicht mit dem Patch 2.43 gespeichert wurden ist nicht möglich.

 - Chars tot nach Verbindungsabbruch und relog, ohne vorher gestorben zu sein.

 - Chars sterben beim looten

 - Loot verschwindet beim aufsammeln

 - Monsterlevel teilweise falsch angezeigt

 - Tastatur, Teile der Tastatur (meist nur noch die F-Tasten) oder Tastatur und Maus reagieren nicht mehr.

 - Ab dem Kampfbeginn gegen manche Bossgegner (z.B. Großinquisitor Nimonuil, Spielhöllenbesitzer Eddie) lassen sich die einzelnen KK/Combos nicht mehr mit den KK-Tasten umschalten,

 - Beim Wechsel von Grafikparametern im Reiter "Grafik" des Hauptmenü wechselt das Spiel temporär auf Desktopsteuerung.

 - Texturen flackern

 - Game Freeze mit maximaler oder Elitegrafik

 - Ladezeiten, besonders bei Höhlen.

 - In Höhlen werden teilweise Kartensymbole der Oberfläche auf der TabKarte angezeigt

 - Loadingscreens teilweise nur unvollständig

 - Verlassen mit alt+Tab zeigt bei Rückkehr Loadingscreens, die nicht verschwinden.

 - Unwillige Maussteuerung (bes. nach zerplatzten Gegnern)

 - Fehler beim Beenden vom Sacred


 Sonstiges:

 - Schadensdämpfung bei dot´s

 - Ein kaputter Dungeon

 - Eintrag letzter Gegner (Brain-Egg, Scaron, Nimonuil)

 - Dritter Wächter aktiviert sich nicht gleich
 (Um ihn aktiviert zu bekommen, muss man diese Ebene (manchmal mehrmals) durch den Eingang verlassen und wieder betreten.)

 - plötzlicher "Tod" in Kristallebene

 - plötzlicher Tod nach relog

 - Licht und Schatten Quest Marker

 - Wegfindung des Inquisitors mit Stangenwaffe auf dem Mount

 - "I&B-Begrüßungs-Tutorial"

 - "Der rote Fluss" als Ortsangabe im T-Energiegebiet östlich von TyrLysia

 - Chars laufen wie im Lag auf der Stelle. (bes. der DM)

 - Graphischer Effekt verschwindet bei EXP-Bonus von Statue und Mentor

 - Schaftwaffenmeisterschaft bringt keinen Chance auf Doppeltreffer 

 - Exploits

 - Falsche Gebietszuweisungen

 - Fehlerhafte Statuen

 wenn man den report aufmerksam studiert muss, man eigentlich gornix mehr zu der funktionsuntüchtigkeit des addons sagen.

 unterliegt eigentlich software gar keiner garantie?

 gruz joogie


----------



## SeraphXYZ (13. November 2009)

Na jut, dann mache ich hier auch mal weiter mit.  Allerdings sage ich direkt Eingangs, dass ich gegen jedwede Art von Stellvertreter Krieg in einem anderen Forum bin. Das führt zu rein gar nix. 

  Ich unterstütze aber den Wunsch, auf diese Weise besser wahrgenommen zu werden. Ich bin auch mehr als unzufrieden mit der Art und Weise wie KM / DS Sacred beerdigt. Anders kann man es nämlich nicht nennen. Ich kann mich insofern nur den Vorrednern anschließen und sagen, dass ich auf momentanem Stand

JEDEM ABRATE, SICH DAS SPIEL ZU KAUFEN (bzw das Addon). 

  Es ist einfach nur ein schlechter Scherz, was da als neuer Patch vorgestellt wird. Und für sowas soll ich in Form des Addons auch noch zahlen? 
  Ich war begeisterter Sacred Spieler, schon im ersten Teil, aber mittlerweile reicht es mir. Ich habe lange und oft versucht, die vielen Fehler zu ignorieren und auch im Forum für mehr Optimismus geworben... Aber da hab ich aufs falsche Pferd gesetzt, wie man so schön sagt.

   Die Serie ist in meinen Augen tot, wenn KM / DS sich nicht 

  - grundlegend besser um die Community kümmern
  - Versprechen einhalten
  - nicht aufhören den Eindruck zu erwecken, man würde die Marke auspressen und dann fallen lassen. 
  - nicht langsam mal mit Qualität überzeugen

  Leider wird das frühestens mit S3 der Fall sein, da die Arbeit an S2 offensichtlich ihr Ende gefunden hat... Zitat aus dem offiziellen Forum

  "Sicher würden wir gerne noch weiter an Sacred 2 arbeiten und es gäbe
  im Bereich Balancing & Polishing sicher noch das eine oder andere
  zu verbessern, *aber *an dieser Stelle bedanken wir uns explizit bei
  GamingMinds für die tolle Arbeit - die uns es überhaupt erst ermöglicht
  hat, Sacred 2 noch einmal in den Fokus zu setzen."

  Man beachte den Konjunktiv "würden gerne noch" und den letzten Satz "noch ein (letztes) mal".

 Ich weiß momentan nichtmal, ob ich mir S3 kaufen würde, wenn es das je geben wird...


  Gruß, Basti


----------



## sacred2zocker (13. November 2009)

SirWinston schrieb:


> Auch ich spiele viel Sacred 2 und lese häufig im offiziellen Forum. Sicher steht um das Spiel nicht alles zum besten. Aber derzeit kann ich mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass ein relativ kleiner Kreis von Leuten, der sich für die Sacred 2 Comunity hält, in dieses Forum übersiedelt, um hier ein wenig gegen Deep Silver und Koch Media zu stänkern, weil sie im offiziellen Forum nicht die Zuwendung bekommen, die sie gern hätten.


  Wie Du selbst erkannt hast, ist die Sachlage zur Zeit alles andere als rosig. Das AddOn war bei Release grausam fehlerbehaftet. Ich kann es definitiv nicht in vollem Umfang nutzen (Übrigens ein durchaus zutreffender Vergleich, den Joogie mit den Rennstrecken angestellt hat). Wobei ich zumindest _eine_ der Strecken befahren kann.

  Sicher. Es ist auffällig, dass sich hier ein recht kleiner Teil der User zu Wort meldet. Woran mag das liegen? Vielleicht hat ein Teil schon mit dem Spiel abgeschlossen. Man sehe sich an dieser Stelle mal entsprechende Goodbye-Threads im Offi-Forum an.

  "Stänkern, weil sie im offiziellen Forum nicht die Zuwendung bekommen, die sie gern hätten"? Ja!!! Natürlich!!!    _Das_ kann ich zumindest für _mich_ so stehen lassen. Was bleibt mir denn auch anderes übrig, wenn ich nur Online-HC spiele, und das durch diesen unsäglichen Patch quasi nicht mehr möglich ist? Ich für meinen Teil werde mit den mir zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln versuchen zu retten, was zu retten ist.

  Ich bin nicht die Community; aber ein Teil davon.

  Jm2c

 Edit
 Danke@SeraphXYZ


----------



## Xeniadie2te (13. November 2009)

hiho

  auch ich als alter sacred-zocker (dabei seit erscheinen von s1 ) der so einiges mit sacred schon mitgemacht hat,
  musste feststellen das ds/km seit übernahme von s2 alles übertrifft.

  angefangen vom unnötigen einsetzen eines völlig überforderten neuen cm( pixel ) bishin zum sogenannten "patch" .

  einigen von meinen vorpostern wird auffallen das ( so wie ichs im "offiziellen sacred-forum schon geschrieben habe ) ich das addon nicht habe und das aus gutem grund.ebensowenig bin ich hc spieler,vertrete jedoch trotzdem die meinung das man das verhalten von ds/km so nicht hinnehmen kann.

  auch wenn ich "nur" sc spiele würden auch mich diese bugs vom weiteren sacred spielen abhalten denn obwohl ich nur den "üb" zuverlieren hätte wäre auch für mich beim spielen immer die angst ( beim aufploppenden chatfeld )zu rippen vorhanden.schließlich kann es ja möglich sein das mein char genau in diesem moment sich mit einem boss oder einer mobtruppe herumschlägt.da kann auch für ihn der nicht ausgelöste heli , weil leerzeichen,zum rip führen.

  das der ton im forum wesentlich rauher geworden ist ,ist angesichts des desintresse seitens ds/km nicht verwunderlich.

  trotzdem muss ich hier auch mal eine lanze für die mods brechen.sie versuchen in dem ganzen trubel immernoch die wogen etwas zu glätten ,was angesicht der situation nicht gerade einfach ist.
  das es da dann auch zu evtl.voreiligen handlungen kommen kann dürfte durchaus als menschlich betrachtet werden.
  denn bei allem hickhack sollten wir nicht vergessen das hinter jedem mod auch ein mensch vor dem bildschirm sitzt.

  der umgang seitens ds/km mit der sacred community ist mehr wie beschämend.
  auch aus meiner sicht kann man nur jedem vom kauf der goldversion/addon abraten.sacred2 ohne addon 
  ist jedoch durchaus spielbar auch wenn es probleme mit win7 gibt.dies wird unter systemanforderungen auch nicht mit aufgeführt.


----------



## Ettanin (13. November 2009)

Ich habe dem Addon dem Rücken zugekehrt und werde von nun an nur noch ohne Addon spielen, da vor dem Addon das Spiel DEUTLICH angenehmer ist.

 Zu schade, dass Deep Silver Sacred 2 so kaputt gemacht hat. Vor dem Addon war das Spiel wirklich besser.

 Der "Patch" ist allerdings nur die Spitze des Eisbergs.
 Wie von vorhergehenden bereits erwähnt, ging es seit dem Addon dem Bach herunter:
 - Pixel wird Community Manager, und er ist alles andere als fair und aktiv.
 - Das was uns als "Patch" dargeboten wird, ist eine reine Farce, der 1. April liegt schon 7 Monate zurück!
 - Rückmeldungen bzgl. Updates und Status quo? Nichts...
 - Und zur guter Letzt: Anca wurde gekündigt. Na dann  Mit ihr wird wohl auch *Anca*ria gehen...

 Eine Warnung noch: FINGER WEG von der Gold Edition von Sacred 2! Bringt nur Ärger!


----------



## SirWinston (13. November 2009)

Captain-Cabac schrieb:


> SirWinston schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wie kommst du darauf das wir oder ich  das gesamte Sacred 2 Comunity vertreten?
> > Und ich stänkere nicht, sondern lege die Fakten vor.


 
 Ihr habt aus eurer Sicht sicher berechtigte Gründe mit dem Spiel unzufrieden zu sein. Denn Multiplayer HC ist derzeit alles andere als spielbar. Aber das trifft eben nur für diesen Bereich zu. Ich selbst spiele ausschliesslich Singleplayer. Und das ist mehr als spielbar. Abstürze hab ich überhaupt keine - dafür aber jede Menge Spaß. Auch wenn ich nur 199 Runen je Kampfkunst einlesen darf, bevor es zu einem Fehler kommt, schmälert das meine Freude an dem Spiel nicht. Derzeit wäre Sacred 2 auf einer Liste mit drei Spielen für die einsame Insel bei mir ganz klar mit dabei. Genau aus diesem Grund empfinde ich euer Auftreten hier mit den Aufforderungen das Spiel nicht zu kaufen als unverhältnismässig. 

 Und wenn man das ganze Zeugs im Sacred 2 Forum mit den Androhungen von rechtlichen Schritten gelesen hat, dann wundert einen in keiner Weise, dass dort auf solche Beiträge und ihre Verfasser nicht mehr eingegangen wird. Oder wenn, dann nur noch durch Einschreiten der Mods.


----------



## Vanylla (13. November 2009)

Mir fällt grad ein recht passender Wortwitz dazu ein: Gold-Edition? Das ist ein Rechtschreibfehler.
  Es sollte sicherlich G*e*ld-Edition heißen...   

  Na ja... nach wie vor keine Rückmeldung von Deep Silver bzw. Koch Media... 

  Eines wollte ich noch loswerden:* Wir wollen hier nicht das Spiel schlecht machen!*
  Im Gegenteil!* Wir lieben dieses Spiel! *Das haben wir zumindest vor dem AddOn-Patch getan.
  -Gerade *darum *setzen wir uns hier ja so ein und versuchen, irgendetwas zu erreichen. Weil wir es eben _*noch nicht *_aufgeben wollen!

  Aber wenn man sich im Offiziellen Sacred 2 Fallen Angel Forum mal den Thread "Goodbye vom Hardcore" anschaut, weiß man, dass der Multiplayer Modus wohl nicht mehr lange leben wird... diese Entwicklung wollen wir unbedingt versuchen aufzuhalten!
  Wie gesagt, ich habe dieses Spiel vor dem letzten Patch _*geliebt*_, und ich hoffe wirklich, dass sich da Hotfix-technisch doch noch etwas tut.

  Noch mal: Deep Silver! Koch Media! Rettet Euer Image, solange es noch eine Chance dazu gibt!
  Gebt uns diesen einen Hotfix! Bitte!


----------



## Joogie (13. November 2009)

diese antwort von Thomas Dähling auf ein post im sacred forum habe ich gerade entdeckt


 siehe bild:


----------



## SeraphXYZ (13. November 2009)

Vanylla schrieb:


> Eines wollte ich noch loswerden:* Wir wollen hier nicht das Spiel schlecht machen!*
> Im Gegenteil!* Wir lieben dieses Spiel! *Das haben wir zumindest vor dem AddOn-Patch getan.
> -Gerade *darum *setzen wir uns hier ja so ein und versuchen, irgendetwas zu erreichen. Weil wir es eben _*noch nicht *_aufgeben wollen!
> 
> ...


 Da setz ich meinen Willi drunter. Sacred war / ist ein besonderes Spiel, welches einen ganz eigenen Charme hat und auch gerade davon lebt. Ich fände es mehr als traurig, wenn dieser Titel jetzt untergeht und einen schlechten Nachgeschmack hinterlässt. Ich hab zuviele Spielstunden erlebt und investiert, um die aktuelle Situation einfach so hinnehmen zu können.


----------



## sacred2zocker (13. November 2009)

SeraphXYZ schrieb:


> Vanylla schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Eines wollte ich noch loswerden:* Wir wollen hier nicht das Spiel schlecht machen!*
> ...


 
 Signed


----------



## Kleener (13. November 2009)

sacred2zocker schrieb:


> SeraphXYZ schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vanylla schrieb:
> ...


   Auf jeden Fall!!!!


----------



## FunkyFranky (14. November 2009)

Wirklich sehr frustrierend das ganze Thema um das Addon mit Patch!    

 Muss aber leider das Geschriebene von Vorpostern bestätigen!

 Wenn da nicht noch mindestens ein Hotfix kommt ist der Multiplayer-Part mit Addon tod!


----------



## Crus (14. November 2009)

SeraphXYZ schrieb:


> Vanylla schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Eines wollte ich noch loswerden:* Wir wollen hier nicht das Spiel schlecht machen!*
> ...


 Das unterschreibe ich gerne...

 Gruß
 -Crusader-


----------



## Vilnix (14. November 2009)

In vollem Umfang stimme ich dem geschriebenen von Vanylla:



Spoiler






> Gold-Edition? Das ist ein Rechtschreibfehler.
> Es sollte sicherlich G*e*ld-Edition heißen...
> 
> Na ja... nach wie vor keine Rückmeldung von Deep Silver bzw. Koch Media...
> ...





 
 zu   

 Gruss Vilnix


----------



## Cowboy28 (14. November 2009)

Sacred 2 wird von DS doch arg stiefmüttlerlich behandelt, ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das sich daran künftig was ändern wird... Wie sagt man so schön, die Kuh ist gemolken und reif für die Schlachtbank! DS hat schon ein neues Kalb in der Röhre das sich Sacred 3 nennt, und wird wohl erst zu spät raffen, das sich der Bauernpöbel (also wir  ) ) nicht dafür interessiert, weil sie die gute alte Kuh haben sterben lassen...

  DS sollte den Source-Code mit allem drum und dran so weit es nur geht öffentlich zugänglich machen, dann wird die Kuh auf ihre alten Tage von uns nochmal richtig gesundgepflegt und erlebt ihren zweiten Frühling. Anonsten sieht´s schlecht aus...


----------



## Xeniadie2te (14. November 2009)

SeraphXYZ schrieb:


> Vanylla schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Eines wollte ich noch loswerden:* Wir wollen hier nicht das Spiel schlecht machen!*
> ...


   vollzustimm


----------



## Vjuchen (14. November 2009)

Im Rahmen Support seitens DS/KM fällt mir noch etwas, meiner Meinung nach wichtiges, ein:

  Ich spiele aus langeweile viele verschiedene Spiele und teste/spiele auch kostenlose MMORPG's. 
 z.B. Runes of Magic, welches *700.000 Spieler* ab dem ersten Tag hatte! (Also seit Release, in der Beta Phase waren es nur so 250.000)
  In Sachen Runes of Magic hatte ich mal Probleme mit geschenkten Diamanten (Cash Shop Zahlungsmittel), ich hatte ein falsches Item gekauft und diesen Fehlkauf per Ingame-Brief an den Support übermittelt.
  Anstatt einen einfach bis zur Lösung im Regen stehen lassen, kam folgende Antwort:


  [size=x-small]H[/size][size=x-small]allo,[/size][size=x-small] [/size][size=x-small]
 vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
 [/size][size=x-small]Ihr Anliegen wurde zur Kenntnis genommen und dabei wurde festgestellt, dass Ihre Anfrage nicht zeitnah beantwortet werden kann.[/size][size=x-small]
 Damit Sie über den Status Ihrer Anfrage schon jetzt informiert sind, erhalten Sie diese Email zur ersten Kenntnisnahme.[/size][size=x-small]
 Ihre Anfrage wird nun bearbeitet und sobald alle nötigen Prüfungen abgeschlossen sind, erhalten Sie die sachbezogene Antwort.[/size][size=x-small] [/size][size=x-small]
 Bitte haben Sie noch ein wenig Geduld.[/size][size=x-small][/size][size=x-small]

  [/size][size=x-small] [/size][size=x-small]--[/size][size=x-small]Mit freundlichen Grüßen[/size][size=x-small]
 Runes of Magic - Customer Care Service Center [Team EU][/size]
  [size=x-small]
  [/size]

  Ich war darüber informiert, dass mein Anfrage Zeit braucht und konnte abwarten. Nach 2 Tagen bekam ich meine Diamanten zurück, ich musste dafür nur das entsprechend falsche Item zerstören. 
 Das wichtige an meinem Post ist: 

  - Runes of Magic kann man >KOSTENLOS DOWNLOADEN<, man muss für nichts bezahlen, aber der Support stimmt!

  - Sacred 2 muss man kaufen, daher kann man einen Gewissen Support erwarten, der als Ascaron noch die Leitung hatte hervorragend war, auch wenn es mal zu reibereien kam, aber mit den Dev's und den CM Anca und Christiane konnte man immer reden. 
 Seitens DS/KM kommt nichtmal ein Statement zur momentanen Situation und dass sollte einem wirklich zu denken geben.


 Ahjo, und noch was, was einen guten Publisher meiner Meinung nach ausmacht:

 Ein Traumstart für den *Entwickler **Runewaker Entertainement**.* Mit einem solchen Andrang hatte man nicht gerechnet. Das Studio sah sich bereits gezwungen erste Server für Neuzugänge zu schließen. Platz genug für alle ist jedoch da obwohl der Sturm von Anmeldungen immer noch nicht abreißt. Für den Fall, dass die bestehenden Server nicht mehr ausreichen hat *Publisher Frogster* bereits zugesagt die Anzahl zu erhöhen.


  <3 Grüße von vjuchen


----------



## Joogie (14. November 2009)

gestern abend wurde ein link im sacred forum zu der hier geführten diskussion gepostet.

 logischerweise führte dies wieder zu einer debatte zwischen mods und den forumsmitgliedern
 aus den posts geht eigentlich klar hervor, dass die meisten mods in dem punkt des softwarestandes
 nach dem patch, mit den von den kunden kritisierten umständen konform gehen.

 wie wir alle wissen, sind die mods dieses forums ehrenamtlich tätig, danke dafür und "hut ab".

 jedoch kann ich einfach nicht verstehen, wieso mods sich über kosten, die für eine nachbesserung anstehen würden, äußern und dazu berechnungen posten.
 es wurden auch wieder rechtliche bereiche angesprochen und die mods haben dazu stellung bezogen.

 es kann doch eigentlich nicht sein, dass die verantwortlichen seitens ds oder km von den ganzen ereignissen
 im offiziellen sacred forum und der öffentlichen debatte keine kenntnis hat.

 mittlerweile ist die situation "brandgefährlich" und ein wirklich offizielles statement seitens ds/km nötig.

 ich habe mich mal im internationalen forum umgeschaut und dort beginnt sich langsam aber sicher der gleiche 
 unmut der kunden zu zeigen.

 siehe bild

 gruz joogie


----------



## Ratgeber (14. November 2009)

Wenn von Usern das rechtliche Argument auf den Tisch gebracht wird, wird eben auch darauf geantwortet.


----------



## Joogie (15. November 2009)

es lohnt sich die postings der ehemaligen entwickler im sacred forum aufmerksam zu verfolgen.
 unter anderem hat Thomas Dähling gestern abend, für mich jedenfalls, sehr interessante aussagen getroffen.

 wenn man sich die erwähnten "Ascaron Akten" durchliest und somit mehr über die hintergründe erfährt,
 war die jetzige situation vorprogrammiert und mir zumindest ist nun einiges klar.

 das addon konnte ja aufgrund des zeitdrucks gar nichts werden - die fehlerhaftigkeit wurde also bewusst
 in kauf genommen - für mich steht fest: der käufer des addons wurde/wird somit wissentlich getäuscht.

 diente der letzte patch etwa nur dazu, behaupten zu können: "es wurde ja nachgebessert"?

 laut post eines forenmitgliedes, hat dieser das spiel zurückgegeben. 

 vielleicht sollte man das addon ja wirklich zurückbringen und sein geld zurückverlangen?

 würde dies dann dazu führen, dass soetwas in zukunft mit uns kunden nichtmehr probiert wird?

 ich weiss das nicht, könnte es mir aber gut vorstellen, wenn die rückgaben keine unbedeutenden einzelfälle wären.

 gruz joogie


----------



## agentski (17. November 2009)

[No message]


----------



## sparks301 (17. November 2009)

nabend zusammen:

  erstmals, ich bin immer noch nicht dazugekommen den patch zu installieren, es steht mir also eigentlich nicht zu ein feedback zu dem patch selbst abzugeben, aber die eine cursor_springt_in_chatfenster - geschichte ist es die ja am meisten staub aufgewirbelt hat und auch ich kann mir vorstellen wie störend das für die multiplayerspieler ist, bei den hc-spielern ist das aber schon klar dass das von manchen als todesstoss für den hc-multiplayerpart gesehen wird.

  ich habe sacred 2 von anfang an gespielt, alle patches bisher durchlaufen. auch hier war es manchmal recht gefährlich im hc (stichwort reflektionen...) aber man konnte sich immer irgendwie der situation anpassen, auch wenn es den einen oder anderen hohen "patch-rip" gab, das spiel wurde im gesamten aber immer besser.

  der letzte patch ist wohl deshalb so unbeliebt und wird von manchen als katastrophe empfunden, weil es laut offizieller angabe der letzte war, also der mit dem wir nun (wenn wir wollen) die nächsten jahre zurechtkommen sollen. gerade da ist der chat-bug fatal da es keine prophetischen fähigkeiten erfordert vorrauszusehen dass so erstens die leute angst haben müssen dass in einem bosskampf wer reinkommt, und was noch unangenehmer ist, ist dass man angst haben muss einen anderen char zu gefährden, die leute werden sich auf den servern berechtigterweise mit passwort einsperren... und naja so sollte es im mp eben nicht sein, wir sind ja alle so gesellig^^.

  alles in allem haben sich die wogen wieder etwas geglättet, doberlec hat sich blicken lassen - hoffentlich regelmässiger in der zukunft. nun wissen wir auch dass das phänomen "chat the ripper" wohl nicht mehr gefixed werden kann.
  na da müssen sich wohl alle wohl oder übel ts zulegen wenn man da im hc noch spielen will, nicht optimal aber naja.

  und noch eine kleinigkeit, manche leute hier haben sich echt aufgeregt WEIL sie das game so gut finden und "lieben", wenn es mist wäre wäre es eh allen egal^^.

  gruss sparks

  hc = hardcore, für die die es hier nicht kennen: char eimal tod = immer tod, keine wiederbelebung und kein zugriff auf das inventar - wird glaub ich auch irgendwas mit iron... genannt. wir sitzen also nicht 10-20 stunden am tag vor der kiste... das ist anderes hc^^


----------



## chrisi-1960 (25. November 2009)

In den letzten Tagen nach einiger Aufregung im SacredForum hatte man(DS) sich dazu herabgelassen, eine Erklärung abzugeben, die nichtssagend und völlig unnötig war.

 Einige der Com hielten das für eine erste Reaktion und waren weiterhin der Hoffnung, dass sich etwas ändern würde.

 Leider ändert sich garnichts und weiter offizielle Statements bleiben aus.
 Selbst die neuesten Bugreports bleiben unbeantwortet. 

 Die Community wird von Tag zu Tag kleiner, auch das interessiert niemanden, denn gekauft war das Spiel ja, und somit hat der Spieler seine Schuldigkeit getan.

 Weiter Ausgaben, wie zusätzliche Slots werden unsererseits nicht getätigt, und Sacred3 NEVER EVER


----------



## Xeniadie2te (25. November 2009)

sparks301 schrieb:


> nabend zusammen:
> 
> erstmals, ich bin immer noch nicht dazugekommen den patch zu installieren, es steht mir also eigentlich nicht zu ein feedback zu dem patch selbst abzugeben, aber die eine cursor_springt_in_chatfenster - geschichte ist es die ja am meisten staub aufgewirbelt hat und auch ich kann mir vorstellen wie störend das für die multiplayerspieler ist, bei den hc-spielern ist das aber schon klar dass das von manchen als todesstoss für den hc-multiplayerpart gesehen wird.
> 
> ...


 in dem fall gibt es aber noch eine möglichkeit,das addon zurückgeben besser erst garnicht kaufen.
 nachdem ich dies jetzt gelesen habe das ds nicht vorhat den bug zufixen werde ich das addon stehenlassen.hatte gehofft das es da noch eine bessere nachricht geben würde,leider habe ich mich da getäuscht.schade eigentlich hätte sicherlich fun gemacht mit dem dm zuzocken.


----------



## Captain-Cabac (25. November 2009)

Hallo,

  jetzt spinnen die Server auch noch. Einfache Gegner schalten Buffs aus, Und das auf alle HC-Server.
  Wenn jetzt nichts passiert dann ist das ein Armutszeugnis für DS/KM.

  Immer mehr Leute verlassen das Spiel, weil es immer schlimmer wird. 
  Man wird als zahlender Kunde einfach im Stich gelassen.

  Gruß
  Cabac


----------



## Kleener (25. November 2009)

Habe folgendes eben im Offiziellen Sacred2 Forum gepostet. Da in diesem Forum seit neustem oftmals Kritik beinhaltende Post's einfach gelöscht werden, möchte ich das hier nochmal posten.
  Jeder soll sehen, was DS/KM aus einem extrem genialen Game gemacht hat. 

   Auszug aus dem Offiziellen Sacred2 Forum:

  Beileid chrisi!

  Ich musste es leider mit erleben. Echt schei... sowas. Das kann echt nicht sein. 

  Einfache Gegner schalten Buff's aus! Geht's noch? Jetzt geht's echt zu
  weit. Ich frag mich ernsthaft, ob DS/KM überhaupt noch interesse an
  diesem Game hat. Scheinbar ja wohl nicht.



  OFFTOPIC an

  @MOD's:Wenn ihr der Meinung, wir überreagieren, würde ich gern eure
  Meinung dazu hören. Scheinbar habt ihr wohl auch keine Ahnung von dem
  was abgeht. Ihr tut mir derzeit einfach nur noch leid!

  Löscht den Beitrag wenn ihr wollt. Ist mir egal! Es wird andere Medien geben, wo ich dies Public machen kann!

  OFFTOPIC aus
 __________________


----------



## Joogie (26. November 2009)

Sacred 2 Ice&Blood aus der Sicht eines trauernden HC-Chars ...


----------



## Ratgeber (26. November 2009)

Kleener: Dein Beitrag ist noch da, und ich hab dir sogar geantwortet   

  Meinst du mit "seit neustem" eigentlich, seit dem eine geiwsse Gruppe von Spielern eine öffentliche Hatz durchs Forum veranstaltet hat oder seit dem es anscheinend zum allgemeinen Umgangston gehört Fäkalausdrücke zu benutzen und andere zu beleidigen?
 Wenn du das meinst, dann ist "seit neustem" eher "seit immer", denn dieses Niveau haben wir bei uns schon immer entfernt.


----------



## Kleener (26. November 2009)

@ Ratgeber/Birne
   Es ist nur noch die Hälfte meines Beitrages da. Aber begründe mir doch bitte mal sinnvoll, warum du diesen geändert hast! Ich habe niemanden beleidtigt, gedroht oder Fäkalausdrücke benutzt. Ich glaube du hast immer noch nicht verstanden, um was es geht. 
  Und mit "seit neustem" meine ich seit dem wir öffentliche Kritik üben. Leider ist es ja nicht mehr erwünscht Kritik zu äußern. Irgendwie versucht man ja jede Kritik schön zu reden oder einfach zu löschen. Das ist aber bestimmt nicht sinn und zweck eines Forum's. 
  Denk mal darüber nach Ratgeber/Birne! Viel Spaß beim denken!


----------



## Ratgeber (26. November 2009)

Wenn du dich persönlich mit mir streiten möchtest, muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Keine Lust auf euer "Wir hetzen mal einen Moderator durchs Forum" Niveau.

 Darum:
 Dein Beitrag ist nur noch halb da, weil ich - wie im Thread schon geschrieben - auch OffTopic aussortiert habe. Ich habe sehr wohl verstanden, dass es euch darum geht a) deutlich zu machen, dass das Spiel im aktuellen Patchstand für euch nicht spielbar ist und b) immer wieder darauf herumzureiten, dass ja angeblich keine Kritik mehr zugelassen wird.
 Wer behauptet im Forum wäre keine Kritik mehr erlaubt, der sieht entweder vor lauter Flames die entsprechenden Threads nicht mehr oder ist generell blind vor Wut.



Kleener schrieb:


> Und mit "seit neustem" meine ich seit dem wir öffentliche Kritik üben. Leider ist es ja nicht mehr erwünscht Kritik zu äußern. Irgendwie versucht man ja jede Kritik schön zu reden oder einfach zu löschen. Das ist aber bestimmt nicht sinn und zweck eines Forum's.


 Soll das btw heißen, vor dem letzten Patch habt ihr nicht kritisiert? Also bitte ...


----------



## chrisi-1960 (26. November 2009)

Ratgeber schrieb:


> Wenn du dich persönlich mit mir streiten möchtest, muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Keine Lust auf euer "Wir hetzen mal einen Moderator durchs Forum" Niveau.


 Komisch, Hetzjagd nennt man das jetzt? Ich sehe das eher als Verfolgungsjagd, denn kaum betrete ich das Forum, hab ich einen " Blauen " an meiner Seite.


----------



## Ratgeber (26. November 2009)

Mach dich nicht wichtiger, als du bist 
 Wir haben ein Auge auf das Forum, das tun Mods nun mal.

 Als Hetzjagd bezeichne ich es, wenn sich eine gewisse Gruppe im TS abspricht und dann gezielt einen bestimmten User verfolgt und angeht.


----------



## Captain-Cabac (26. November 2009)

Ratgeber schrieb:


> Mach dich nicht wichtiger, als du bist
> Wir haben ein Auge auf das Forum, das tun Mods nun mal.
> 
> Als Hetzjagd bezeichne ich es, wenn sich eine gewisse Gruppe im TS abspricht und dann gezielt einen bestimmten User verfolgt und angeht.


 Das ist mir aber nicht bekannt!
 Weil wenn wir das machen, könnten wir ja nicht mehr spielen, und das ist das was wir ja eigentlich wollen.
 Die meisten haben noch Spaß am Spiel, aber es werden durch die Fehler leider immer weniger.

 Und was ist dann dein erster Satz. Denn kann man als Angriff verstehen.

 Gruß
 Cabac


----------



## Ratgeber (26. November 2009)

Wenn ich alles was potentiell dazu geeignet gewesen wäre als direkten Angriff gesehen hätte ... wäre ich wohl schon nicht mehr Mod.
 Es soll kein Angriff sein, sondern das, was da steht. Egal wie weit sich jemand bei uns aufführt. Wir stellen niemanden zur Beobachtung von irgendjemandem ab. So wichtig ist eben kein einzelner User. Mehr steht da nicht.


----------



## chrisi-1960 (26. November 2009)

Lustig is das schon, nicht wahr Cabac, wir haben egal wo wir sind einen persönlichen Begleiter, bei dem du nicht mal X drücken musst, der kommt ganz von alleine


----------



## Kleener (26. November 2009)

Chrisi wie kannst du nur. Du hast eben unsere Heilige Truhe mit Birne verglichen. Das grenzt an Beleidigung für unsere Heilige Truhe. Das geht so nicht!


----------



## Vjuchen (26. November 2009)

Ich hab den Post nochma geändert...

 birne, du benimmst dich meiner Meinung nach wie nen aushilfspausenclown und behauptest:



> Auch wenn es dir neu ist, sogar Moderatoren sind Menschen und haben eigene Meinungen. Mag sein, dass es deinem Verständnis widerspricht, aber wir bei uns im Forum dürfen diese sogar frei äußern. Ob sie manchen nun gefallen oder nicht. Das haben Diskussionen eben so an sich, dass es verschiedene Meinunge gibt.





> Ich habs bei uns gefragt, ich tus hier auch nochmal, ohne große Hoffnung auf Antwort (das TS Gespräch war in der Hinsicht sehr aufschlussreich): Wie schafft man es, eine derart klare Aussage meinerseits, SO falsch zu verstehen? Jeder, der den Satz liest, ohne auf Teufel komm raus auf der Suche nach negativem zu sein, erkennt darin, dass es genau das Gegenteil von dem aussagt, was du hier von dir gibst.
> 
> Also bitte ...





> Mach dich nicht wichtiger, als du bist
> Wir haben ein Auge auf das Forum, das tun Mods nun mal.


 Dazu paar Dinge:

 1. Dir ist die Rolle eines Moderators wohl nicht klar, sie haben die Aufgabe das Forum nach den Regeln zu führen/säubern, wenn sie aber Ihre Meinung vertreten wollen, müssen sie a) entweder vom Moderator sein zurück treten und b) dürfen sie NIEMALS Threads/Beiträge löschen/bearbeiten/verschieben die gegen Ihre Meinung sind!

 2. Ihr dürft Eure Meinung frei äußern, und die von den anderen, meistens von Cabac, Kleener, Chrisi, Joogie und co werden bearbeitet/gelöscht/verschoben, obwohl es nur Meinungen sind? Ihr dürft es, das gemeine Fußvolk nicht? Wäre mir neu!

 3. Verdreh ma nich die Tatsachen, wir haben unsere Meinung im Forum frei geäußert und haben sie meistens so geschrieben, dass sie weder beleidigend ist, noch irgendwen angreift, und sie wurde von euch blauen, hauptsächlich von dir gelöscht mit der Behauptung sie wäre nicht konform. Deshalb sind wir hier in dem Forum, und nur weil du *blümchen an* die wärme des lochs in das du kriechst*blümchen aus* magst, musst du hier nicht versuchen die Tatsachen zu verdrehen.

*Sacred2 hat viele Spieler verloren und weitere Folgen, du musst dir echt mal überlegen um was es hier geht, anstatt tschüss zu sagen wie viele, versuchen die Spieler hier über Pc-Games um das Spiel zu kämpfen und DS zu zwingen einen Patch zu machen, es geht nicht darum DS zu schaden oder Sacred2 vollends in den Ruin zu treiben, sondern darum, dass Sacred wieder spielbar wird durch einen weiteren Patch/Hotfix.*

 Nur wenn dann so ein Möchtegern wie du aufkreuzt und garnicht weiß um was es im TS geht und dir trotzdem erlaubst deswegen zu beleidigen... also echt ich sags jez unverblümt, ich würd dir so gern eine mitgeben, du bist so .. uneinsichtig dass es schon weh tut!



> Dabei steht die Schließung des Forums auf beiden Seiten außer Frage.


 wer daran glaubt ist echt selbst schuld...


 das wars von mir, lg vjuchen <3

 PS: Ich entschuldige mich für meine Wortwahl gegen birne und ich bitte inständig die PC-Games-Forums-Mods, diesen Post nicht zu bearbeiten, weil irgendwer mal birne Klar die Meinung sagen muss!


----------



## Ratgeber (26. November 2009)

Tschuldigung, aber ... drollig   

  Mehr sind mir deine falschen Beschuldigungen und Lügen nicht wert. 

 edit: Auch nach deiner augenwischenden Bearbeitung deines Posts stehen noch genug Unwahrheiten drin.


----------



## Arborion (26. November 2009)

No Comment, Vjuchen X_X


----------



## Boesor (26. November 2009)

Leute, bitte keine Flamewars und sonstige Fehden aus fremden Foren hier einführen.
 Über Sacred diskutieren? gerne, aber das für und wider verschiedener Moderatorentätigkeiten anderer Foren bitte woanders erörtern.

 Danke.


----------



## Joogie (26. November 2009)

@ Boesor

 Danke für die Ermahnung - aber wieso erst jetzt?


----------



## Boesor (26. November 2009)

Joogie schrieb:


> @ Boesor
> 
> Danke für die Ermahnung - aber wieso erst jetzt?


 Naja, kann da nur für mich sprechen, aber wir Moderatoren sind ja nicht in jedem Thread unterwegs und für mich klang bislang das thema einfach nicht sonderlich interessant.


----------



## Rabowke (26. November 2009)

Irgendwie redet ihr hier nicht Deutsch ... kann das sein?   

 Ich wusste zwar, dass man Sacred 2 Online spielen kann, schließlich besitze ich auch ein Original Sacred 2, aber wie kann man bitte desshalb so abgehen? 

 Erinnert mich ein wenig an die Kommentare von WoW Spieler, die am Patchday nicht zocken können wg. Serverwartung bzw. an die Leute, deren Klasse nach einem Patch verändert wurde und sie das nun als Frevel ansehen.

 Ich glaube kaum, dass das Team von Sacred 2 euch mit dem Patch irgendwelche HC Modi versauen wollte und bei Kritik darauf reagieren wird, nur bestimmt nicht sofort bzw. "asap", die haben auch andere Dinge zutun.

 Also schaltet mal alle einen Gang runter ... über die "Problematik" hier berichten ist in Ordnung, aber irgendwelche Grabenkämpfe von einem Forum in ein komplett anderes holen ist unerwünscht.

 Übrigens müssen Mods mal ( oft ) hart durchgreifen aber auf der anderen Seite sind Mods auch nur Menschen. D.h. mit sachlicher Kritik bzw. einem Dialog kann oft mehr erreicht werden als das "bashen" oder "battlen" mit Worten.


----------



## Captain-Cabac (26. November 2009)

Hallo,

 es stimmt schon, das ein paar der Post schon stark in den Off-Topic Bereich geht, aber DS/KM hat angekündigt das kein Patch mehr kommt.

 Gruß
 Cabac


----------



## Ratgeber (27. November 2009)

Vjuchen schrieb:


> > Dabei steht die Schließung des Forums auf beiden Seiten außer Frage.
> 
> 
> wer daran glaubt ist echt selbst schuld...


 
 -> http://forum.sacred-game.com/forumdisplay.php?f=286
 -> http://forum.sacred-game.com/announcement.php?f=219

 'nuff said.


----------



## SirWinston (27. November 2009)

Ratgeber schrieb:


> Vjuchen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > > Dabei steht die Schließung des Forums auf beiden Seiten außer Frage.
> ...





Spoiler



So ganz schlau werd ich aus Deinen Links nicht. Soll der Link auf ein mehr oder weniger leeres Sacred 3 (in Worten: drei) Forum suggerieren, dass Sacred 2 Forum sei geschlossen worden?


 
 Edit: eine Weile später ist dann auch bei mir angekommen, dass eher das Gegenteil gemeint war...


----------

